# A day cooking with an old friend



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I pulled the CharGriller out of it's resting place in the garage.  
This was my first "real" cooker.
Man you wouldn't believe the things I saw inside and out  
Beautiful day here. I figured I'll be outside so why not babysit a cooker.
I cleaned her up and put on some BBs, a fatty, and a beer can chicken will be going on soon.
I miss cooking on the old girl. I feel bad for letting her go so long without a fire. Kind of weird soaking the wood chunks. Haven't done that for a long time. She's holding her own at about 220*.


A little dirty, I had to evict a few critters and whatnot.


----------



## john pen (Apr 6, 2008)

Puff, whats in/on the fatty ? nice shameless wr promotion !


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff, whats in/on the fatty ? nice shameless wr promotion !


Nothing inside and rolled in 'tater chips.
Larry is late on payments......I shouldn't have done this one :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fatty off and chicken on.
I threw a little of the Sante Fe sausage I screwed up a few weeks ago too.


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Opps.  Sorry for the string of post.  My connection was going in and out, and I didn't realize it was actually posting as my screen never showed the post going through.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Apr 6, 2008)

Lookin good!   dont the Chips go all mushy on the Fatty?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

KyBlueBBQ said:
			
		

> Lookin good!   dont the Chips go all mushy on the Fatty?


Nope, they stayed crunchy. I was surprised.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll have to give that a Try!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 6, 2008)

That chicken could use a bra.  

Maybe the smoke will perk them up a bit. 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That chicken could use a bra.
> 
> Maybe the smoke will perk them up a bit. 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 6, 2008)

What have you got that probe stuck in Puff.  Is that a fat part of the breast  down there ?


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cleans up real good.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What have you got that probe stuck in Puff.  Is that a fat part of the breast  down there ?


'tater 8) 
Today is the good 'ol days Cliff..remember?  
I am sick of babysitting now


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 6, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was refering to the probe stuck in the chicken.  I am always looking for the best place stick the probe.  Did you stick it in a fat part of the breast there below the boobs.....I mean belt ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff, whats in/on the fatty ? nice shameless wr promotion !



John do you pick on all cripples?     I need a new chair!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was refering to the probe stuck in the chicken.  I am always looking for the best place stick the probe.  Did you stick it in a fat part of the breast there below the boobs.....I mean belt ? [/quote:3dga3kup]
Sorry  
That's where I stuck it after taking the fatty off.
After a while I start checking elsewhere.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Well after a long day of babysitting I have to say it was fun.
Food came out good but I didn't get what I wanted to get done around the yard.
Not to get all mushy but cooking on the CG takes me back to when I first joined this forum. I've learned more than any man can learn from you guys and I appreciate it more than you'll ever know. You guys are the best  
Thank you


----------



## Unity (Apr 6, 2008)

Lemon chicken is lookin' good. 

--John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Not to get all mushy but cooking on the CG takes me back to when I first joined this forum. I've learned more than any man can learn from you guys and I appreciate it more than you'll ever know. You guys are the best
> Thank you



Puff, 
       I remember you from day one...........................you made a wheelchair joke and continued to hurt my feelings to this day.......  

In all seriousness, you don't need to thank anyone here.  YOU obviously had a talent before you started posting here. You came here not knowing a whole lot about BBQ, and now you are one of the most influential people here on the forum! Thank you for all you have shared with us!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings Larry  
I don't know what made me say those mean and horrible things.
Thank you for being there at 5 in the morning when I had a question to be answered and never making fun of my impedment.
From this point on I won't make sport of your handicap.  
Thanks buddy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings Larry
> I don't know what made me say those mean and horrible things.
> Thank you for being there at 5 in the morning when I had a question to be answered and never making fun of my impedment.
> From this point on I won't make sport of your handicap.
> Thanks buddy



If you stop picking on me, I'll stop helping you!  Your jokes against the handicap are what drive me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree, Puff has moved into a respected position in the BBQ community.
congrats!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 6, 2008)

Puff,

I'm glad you are here.  BBQ and Sausage and who know what else...Oh the food looks great!!!!

As other's have already said you are very much appreciated here!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.......I take it back roller boy!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 6, 2008)

It looks great puff. This thread makes me think of the days of the my char-broil silver smoker. I remember the struggles of controlling the temps and all of the choice words used before I learned how to control the fire. I also remember buying a half cord of green hickory when I first got the smoker because the firewood guy told me I would not get a smoke flavor if I was burning if I was burning seasoned wood. Everything for the first few months tasted a like ham. I also competed for the first time with this smoker  at the KidQ at New Holland and when I had to goto the cooks meeting I was so worried that would mess something up when I left him to tend the smoker. This smoker helped me lean many tips and tricks that I still use today. 

Thanks for bring back memories puff


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Your welcome and great story Chris  
Cap, Cleglue, and all the other members here, thanks for all the tips and tricks I've learned in the last couple years.
 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 6, 2008)

This thread takes me back also. 

Back to the days of Me and Puff both whinning about the temp control issues we were both having with our POS Chargriller.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 6, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That chicken could use a bra.
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing too.  Good looking cook you got going on there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2008)

I also remember Puff.......................he was the first member to hit 1000 posts in his first three days here!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 7, 2008)

Good to see you "working" for your food again...nice job Puff.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks great Puff nice pic's too


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 7, 2008)

Who's Puff?


----------



## BONE HEADS (Apr 7, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## john a (Apr 7, 2008)

Way  to go Puff, another great outing from you.


----------



## BchrisL (Apr 7, 2008)

That chicken has some nice breasts!


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 7, 2008)

He rides, nuf said 8) 
Keep you knees in the breeze, dude.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Good to see you "working" for your food again...nice job Puff.


The cook was Buford inspired  

Thanks again everyone. 8)


----------



## Damar12 (Apr 7, 2008)

Puff ......... the magic dragon.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Puff....."Jimmy" says you can be made now. Good job. Welcome to da family.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff....."Jimmy" says you can be made now. Good job. Welcome to da family.


 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2008)

I said "laid" , not "made".  

Now be on with it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 8, 2008)

makes me think of that 'horrible' cook I did (my second ever on my Brinkman) where I used a half a large bag of Hickory chunks. Amy spit out the ribs I fed her and she immediately Googled "rubber tire" "bbq" and it said something like too much smoke, stupid idiot, doesn't know what he's doing. And imagine the next week that I was at Bill' shindig in Louisa where I got 4 votes for my ribs and 4 for my butt. So there is diffenently talent here that can turn GoodYear into something tasty. Thanks for all your posts Puff and your old gear.


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2008)

Puff, the bird looks real nice. I've got to do the lemon thing. Will anyone visit me in the hospital after my wife finishes beating me if I do it?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff, the bird looks real nice. I've got to do the lemon thing. Will anyone visit me in the hospital after my wife finishes beating me if I do it?


You should be ok with lemons...if you did Grapefruit...you'd probably be worm food


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff, the bird looks real nice. I've got to do the lemon thing. Will anyone visit me in the hospital after my wife finishes beating me if I do it?


Of course  
It really adds a nice lemon flavor.
Griff maybe if you put the lemons down lower............


----------

